# Anything Similar To Webos Email App For Android?



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't miss WebOS much at all after I ported Android to TP. The only thing that I miss is the email app in WebOS, Is there anything similar to that for Android? I am used to have a listing pane on one side of the screen for a listing of emails , and have a reading pane on the other side to display the content of the email.


----------



## tupoar (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd second that motion. The email app in WebOS is superb compared to anything else I've come across....


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

The problem is the OS is not a tablet OS, if were talking honeycomb I would suggest Moxier but it only runs in 3.0







I would say it wont be long once they hammer out the rest of the issues before ICS gets tossed our way then most of the apps will take advantage of the larger screens.


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaiten Mail is really a pretty good stop-gap until ICS is available - it's got a dual pane layout and a Unified Inbox. My biggest complaint is that the Kaiten icon looks a bit rough, like it's been resized badly - in the end I created a custom shortcut just so I wouldn't have to see the icon!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kaitenmail&hl=en


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I just started using Kaiten's this morning and am very happy with it. I found that I can re-size the panes by dragging the center line, but it re-sizes to the original when I go in later. Is there a way to freeze the pane size how you like?


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Kaiten Mail is really a pretty good stop-gap until ICS is available - it's got a dual pane layout and a Unified Inbox. My biggest complaint is that the Kaiten icon looks a bit rough, like it's been resized badly - in the end I created a custom shortcut just so I wouldn't have to see the icon!


1. Put the android stock Email app on the home screen
2. hold it till you get Edit over it
3. tap Edit and then tap Email then choose application
4. choose Kaiten Mail
5. name it whatever you want and done

you then have Kaiten Mail with the stock email icon


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

Guys,

Anything similar to Kaiten that support Exchange 2010?


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

yes,Web OS's email app is more similar to outlook,and I think it is the best organization for emails.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

lolento said:


> Anything similar to Kaiten that support Exchange 2010?


TouchDown works fine, and has a split-screen reading mode. It's a little finicky, and you can get lost looking for a setting or what have you, but it's probably the most complete and powerful Exchange client. One of the nicer touches is that if Exchange policy enforces a lock screen PIN, it'll only require it on TouchDown, not for the entire device.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

This thread could get merged with this one: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6629-dual-pane-email-app/


----------

